
Show HN: Make a podcast using Telegram voice memos - keesj
http://telegram.me/telecast_robot
======
keesj
Hi HN,

Today, I made a Telegram bot that turns your voice memos into a podcast RSS
feed. Every voice memo you send to the bot (@telecast_robot) is added to your
personal podcast RSS feed.

It also generates a simple webpage with all your memos:

[https://telecast-production.herokuapp.com/@marckohlbrugge](https://telecast-
production.herokuapp.com/@marckohlbrugge)

Podcast RSS feed: [https://telecast-
production.herokuapp.com/@marckohlbrugge.rs...](https://telecast-
production.herokuapp.com/@marckohlbrugge.rss)

I often use Telegram voice memos to share with quick thoughts with friends.
Thought it would be nice to easily share them publicly, so that's how Telecast
(working name) was born. It's a very quick way to create a personal 'podcast'
with short episodes.

------
steffoz
very clever, kudos :)

